# tuning help in houston tx area



## roxj01 (Nov 22, 2009)

i appoligize in advance if this is the wrong forum but i wasnt sure where else to post. i am looking for someone in the houston area to help me get my set up dialed in. ive been trying but i just cant seem to get the sound i feel it is capable of or should be capable of. i have the hat L641 3 way set with the passivve xovers on the L4's and L1v2's powered by a bridged dc ref 360.4 the L6's are powered and bandpassed by a dc ref 350.2 and i have a dc ref 500.1 powering an idq 10. my current source is an alpine ida-x305s with 6 disc changer and hd radio. i would appreciate some local input from anyone willing to look and listen and point me in the right direction.


----------

